# renouvellement agrément et convocation PMI



## nanny mcfee (9 Septembre 2022)

Re! je viens de recevoir un appel de la pmi me proposant un rdv dans "le cadre de santé" ???? quelqu'un a eu déjà ce rdv? moi perso jamais!
Je viens d'appeler la puèr qui est passé hier et lui ai demandé si elle pouvait m'en dire + et si c'était suite au rdv d'hier, elle m'a dit non bla bla bla mais comme ce sont des menteuses je les crois pas!

je savais qu'elles seraient de mauvaise foi ces p***µ%@!!!!


----------



## nanny mcfee (9 Septembre 2022)

personne a eu affaire à ce rdv "cadre de santé" ?


----------



## liline17 (9 Septembre 2022)

Je pense que tu as rdv avec la cadre de santé,  c'est elle qui me fait des misères, alors que tout va bien avec les évaluatrices


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (9 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

C'est çà, elles ont fait leur rapport, et vous allez peut-être avoir un avertissement, le cadre de santé est soit l'infirmière ou le medecin de la PMI, peut-être est-ce en rapport avec les vaccins ? Ou un rappel à vos devoirs.

Prenez des pastilles relax avant d'y aller.

Mais dans ce genre de convocation, encore une fois, c'est bien nous qui sommes pénalisées, car évidement c'est sur notre temps de travail.
Donc non rémunéré. Alors qu'il serait plus simple que cette personne vienne à votre domicile, ou bien vous propose un rdv hors accueil.
Mais ne rêvons pas.


----------



## Zakwad (9 Septembre 2022)

Les cadres de santé  c'est comme les puéricultrices, ya les bonnes et celles qui se noient dans un verre d'eau,j'avais un rendez-vous avec la cadre de santé au mois de juin, elle était bienveillante,  très compréhensive et même m'a bien conseillé.....
En général quand on nous propose des rendez-vous avec la cadre de santé c'est pour avoir plus de détails  ou quand c'est ambigu, elle veut échanger avec l'assmat.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (9 Septembre 2022)

Et çà fait perdre du salaire.


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Faites une simulation d’entretien à haute voix chez vous 

Et essayez d’être COOL … pas facile certes mais OBLIGATOIRE pour obtenir ce renouvellement 

Pour les vaccins OUI il faut vérifier pour chaque étape si ça bien été fait et même « normalement » se faire un tableau pour chaque enfant que chaque vaccin a bien été fait. 

Perso je demande les photocopies du carnet de santé et je vérifie que s’il a x mois, il a bien eu le vaccin en question.

Si c’est cela, ce sera un « avertissement » ou PAS.

Mettre en évidence PEUT-ÊTRE que vous n’étiez absolument PAS informée.

Nous sommes toutes seules chez nous, et n’avons aucun mail de la PMI pour nous informer de ces NOUVELLES obligations.

Perso je l’ai su lors d’un renouvellement.


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Pour info SI un enfant n’a pas eu son vaccin en son temps, les parents ont 3 mois pour le faire SINON obligation de REFUS de l’enfant 

Sinon c’est RETRAIT d’agrément


----------



## nanny mcfee (10 Septembre 2022)

@Chantou1 oui c'est ce que je me suis dite, il y a 3 mois pour le faire ou l'avoir,je n'ai pas trois mois mais deux semaines de travail, en plus le rdv est pour lundi et comme par magie la maman travaille pas donc j'aurais pas l'enfant na!!! hi hi

oui je crois que je vais boire 3 litres de verveines ou les fumés ça dépendra de la tension lol bon si non, faut pas qu'elle me chauffe un peu respect non mais!! elles se prennent pour qui sérieux au lieu de nous conseillé et nous accompagnées certaines abuse de leur pouvoirs les garces!! je peux plus me les sentir ces pestes! 

pensez vous que je devrais me faire accompagné?


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Septembre 2022)

Non ne pas se faire accompagner car cela voudrait dire que vous êtes en position « fautive »

Vous y allez la TÊTE HAUTE et avoir malgré tout en tête les réponses.

Les photocopies des vaccins « OK j’en ai pris note et je vais faire le nécessaire et je me suis renseignée auprès de collègues »

Lesquelles collègues (car une déjà eu cette question quand ma 1er puer me gonflait grave)

Réponse « DES collègues »

Vous aussi VOUS avez le SECRET PROFESSIONNEL et bien leur montrer que VOUS N’ÊTES PAS SEULE et que vous en avez « sous le pied »

Ça veut dire que vous n’êtes PAS isolée (ce qu’elles voudraient) et que vous êtes CONSEILLÉE.

Donc lorsqu’elles savent que vous n’êtes PAS toute seule, elles font TRÈS ATTENTION

Surtout restez ZEN, vous n’avez RIEN fait de mal sauf manque d’informations

ET

Vous allez y remédier (mea-culpa et votre intention de + d’informations grâce à DIFFÉRENTS FORUMS D’ASSMATS

Ne PAS donner le nom du forum

Donc dire simplement « DIFFERENTS » ça suffira AMPLEMENT

Bon week-end à se vider la tête et on pensera bien à vous lundi. 🤞🍀🙏😉😊


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Septembre 2022)

nanny mcfee 

Nous tenir au courant de votre entretien 😉


----------



## SOURIS8413 (10 Septembre 2022)

Il y a quelques chose que je ne comprends pas. Sur le contrat qui m'a été remis début d'année par le R.P.E. il est spécifié "le carnet de santé est un document soumis au secret médical et strictement confidentiel.  Par conséquent,  seuls les parents et les médecins peuvent accéder à son contenu et nul ne peut exiger la présentation de celui-ci " alors, secret médical ou pas ?
Moi perso, je demande aux P.E de mettre le carnet de santé dans le sac mais je ne le regarde pas.
Franchement, on ne sait plus sur quel pied danser.  😟😟


----------



## Tatynou1 (10 Septembre 2022)

Nanny McFee : j'adooooooore les 2 films 🤩🥰

Tu n'aurais pas ton "bâton magique" en double stp ! je pourrais en avoir besoin 😉😅


----------



## nounoucat1 (10 Septembre 2022)

Un seul bon conseil nanny ne bois surtout pas trop de tisane il ne manquerait plus que tu fasses pipi culotte dans le bureau de la cadre de santé. 
Tu dois être sûre de toi confiante et si tu as fait une erreur profil bas oui madame bien dame des demain je fais tout bien comme vous dîtes. 
Pour ma part je n'ai vu qu'une puer tous les 5 ans?!


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Septembre 2022)

J'ai du mal à comprendre que l'on doit toujours s'écraser devant ces dames .... ça prouve bien qu'elles ont à elles toutes seules bien trop de pouvoir sur nous ....et ça leur monte à la tête 😡


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Septembre 2022)

Oui pas droit de regard sur le carnet de santé mais nous pouvons demander la photocopie des pages vaccins !


----------



## nounoucat1 (10 Septembre 2022)

Nounou 22 faire profil bas nous donne le pouvoir d'être parfaitement tranquille 5ans.


----------



## nounoucat1 (10 Septembre 2022)

Bien-sûr ma manière de le formuler est de l'humour.
Après si la postante ne tient pas a son agrément elle peut se montrer énervée et agressive 2 défauts qui ne vont pas a une assmat


----------



## Nounou22 (10 Septembre 2022)

Je comprends ce que tu as voulu dire @nounoucat1 et ton conseil est bien sûr judicieux. ..mais j'en ai marre de toujours devoir s écraser devant ces dames, devant leurs aberrations, devant leur façon qu'elles ont de vouloir tout savoir mieux que nous....alors qu'elles ne sont pas sur le terrain, qu'elles ont le c.... posé derrière leur bureau. ...et qu'elles savent qu'elles ont le droit de vie ou de mort sur notre activité professionnelle....j'ai pas une puer exceptionnelle, tu l'auras compris 😅


----------



## nounoucat1 (11 Septembre 2022)

Tu as tout a fait raison mais tu as la liberté au quotidien dans ton travail  avec tes accueillis. 
Bonne journée toutes!


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour pas droit d'ouvrir le carnet de santé (il doit être dans une enveloppe cachetée !) et on doit demander si les vaccins sont faits en temps et en heure ??? tiens je ne savais pas que je travaillais dans le médical ? on marche sur la tête là ... perso j'ai respecté je demandais une copie de la feuille du carnet de santé et qd çà ne venait pas assez vite et bien je prenais le carnet et la faisait moi-même à un moment faut arrêtez les conneries c'est secret où bien çà ne l'est pas ? CONTRACTICTION !!! mais je reste sur mes positions ce n'est pas à l'ass mat de vérifier cela et encore moins donner sa démission ou perdre son agrément pour cela 😤 ici certaines sont contre donner des médicaments mais cautionnent le fait de vérifier les vaccins ??????????


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Septembre 2022)

nounoucat et nounou22

Perso je dis malgré tout mon point de vue lorsque ce n’est pas logique..

Exemple :

1️⃣ une puéricultrice me conseillait de préparer d’avance dans mon congélateur les repas bébés dans des récipients glaçons … je lui ai répondu « vous avez déjà goûté »

Elle m’a répondu « NON »

Donc je lui réponds

 « je vous conseille d’y goûter et vous verrez que c’est immangeable … de la FLOTTE et pour le goût … PAS TOP pour la diversification »

J’avais même ajouté « bon appétit » 🤪

2️⃣ Une autre fois, on m’avait imposé des lits à barreaux … une vrai CXNNE

J’en ai changé 2 et problème avec une petite « spasme du sanglot » s’était bloquée, je l’ai appelée et lui ai dit

« JE remets les 2 anciens lits parapluies »

Non seulement elle a acquiescé MAIS en + elle a demandé aux autres AM de remettre leurs lits parapluies

Du coup HOP 👉🏿 PÉTITION 👉🏿 Et HOP INTERDITE sur notre village 🙌😡😅

3️⃣ ma 1ere puer m’avait refusé ma 3eme extension 👉🏿 HOP lettre recommandée avec AR au Président du Conseil Départemental et en + elle m’avait appelé pour présenter ses excuses. Car j’ai été LOIN dans ma lettre de 3 pages, j’ai expliqué la manière dont elle se comportait avec moi. 

4️⃣ j’ai arrêté un contrat car la mère n’avait pas vacciné son enfant … il avait 7 mois … contrat commence en août 2021 et pas de photocopies dès le 1er jour des vaccins … je demande … était contre les vaccins 👉🏿 HOP contrat aussitôt TERMINÉ

Ma puer m’appelle suite à l’autre qui vaccinait pas son fils … et me dit « je vais venir vous voir »

« POURQUOI FAIRE »

Avec l’intonation adéquate ! Perdre son temps pour une mère qui ne vaccine pas son môme et nous ON nous oblige à NOUS VACCINER et à contrôler LES VACCINS

Donc remise des pendules à l’heure

Et HOP dossier clos !

Donc tout ça pour dire, si l’on trouve que c’est « aberrant » on a QUAND MÊME le droit de LE DIRE et ça démontre aussi qu’on a pas peur d’elle.

D’ailleurs pour ces 3 puéricultrices, elles ne m’ont plus ennuyée par la suite. Elle faisait ATTENTION à ce qu’elle disait.


----------



## nanny mcfee (11 Septembre 2022)

merci @nounoucat1  pour tes sages conseilles  

@Nounou22  je comprend ce que tu dis et suis d'accord, elles abusent de leur pouvoirs sans les généralisés bien sur!


----------



## nanny mcfee (12 Septembre 2022)

bonjour! hier reçue un sms des parents, que je recevrais un recommandé car ils mettent fin au contrat pour je cite " plusieurs fautes graves"   et qu'ils avaient tenue une discussion avec la PMI.

Bizarre tout ce qu'il m'arrive???


----------



## Chouchou301 (12 Septembre 2022)

@nanny mcfee plein de pensées pour aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## Griselda (12 Septembre 2022)

OK nanny, il semble donc que le RDV avec la PMI ne soit pas un hasard.
Si je comprends bien ces Parents sont mécontents et en ont parlé avec la PMI.
Cette dernière va donc automatiquement procéder à un contrôle, une enquête pour savoir si ce dont les Parents se plaignent est justifié ou non.
Si oui, s'il y a matière à un Avertissement, une suspension, un retrait d'Agrément.

Concernant la lettre de rupture, il reste à voir ce qui est écrit dedans précisément.
S'ils sont intelligents ils se seront contentés de noter "rupture pour retrait d'enfant" car si en effet ça les contraint à te payer ton préavis même s'il ne te confie plus leur enfant dès aujourd'hui (est ce le cas?), ça leur évite de devoir faire une procédure longue et compliquée de rupture pour faute grave qu'il faut prouver, procéder d'abord à un entretient préalable au licenciement...

Les concernant, fait contre mauvaise fortune bon cœur en te disant que s'ils ne sont pas contents (qu'ils aient raisons ou non) autant ne plus travailler ensemble.
Concernant la PMI, ça va dépendre de ce qui t'est reproché...

Bon courage


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour et bien j'espère que la postante va pouvoir se "défendre" de ce qu'on l'accuse ! la PMI donne souvent raison aux PE et çà c'est très grave et dommageable pour nous surtout quand on n'a rien à se reprocher !!! j'espère donc qu'elle aura gain de cause auprès de la PMI ! Perso avec les propos faux de la ramette elles étaient venues à 2 je n'ai rien pu dire qui pouvaient me défendre et j'ai eu un avertissement elle avait raconté que je laissais mes petits accueillis seuls au RAM ce qui était faux mais qd on "touche" à l'intégrité de l'enfant là on est foutue d'avance avec elle ... alors bon courage !!!


----------



## nanny mcfee (12 Septembre 2022)

@Griselda merci!

OK nanny, il semble donc que le RDV avec la PMI ne soit pas un hasard.
-------
C'est l'impression que j'ai eu, depuis le début la maman est bizarre, elle a pas cessé de me répété qu'elle travaillé pour la protection infantile,je comprenais pas pourquoi elle me le disait à chaque fois... n'a jamais était réceptive à mes questions concernant son enfant surtout qu'elle présente un problème de santé,pas d'adaptation ni de nouvelle malgré un rappel avant la prise de travail, (au moins qu'elle vient 1h avant, ben non! en plus en retard)
------------
Si je comprends bien ces Parents sont mécontents et en ont parlé avec la PMI.
------------
les seules choses qu'ils peuvent me reproché,c'est d'avoir insisté d'avoir un minimum d'information concernant l'enfant,d'avoir envoyé des sms pour raconté la journée de l'enfant, d'avoir refusé un boudin dans son lit, et de refusé de lui donné du doliprane systématiquement avant la sieste.
mais aussi de leur avoir demandé le protocole individualisé de l'enfant ( crise epileptique si fièvre au dessus de 38°5 ) et la feuille qui justifie les vaccins demandé par la pmi lors de leur visite.
à partir de là,le papa m'a demandé de récupéré les bibs et lait ect... de l'enfant car ils en avait plus à la maison ect...
-------------


Concernant la lettre de rupture, il reste à voir ce qui est écrit dedans précisément.
----------------------------
oui j'attend de voir!
---------

S'ils sont intelligents ils se seront contentés de noter "rupture pour retrait d'enfant" car si en effet ça les contraint à te payer ton préavis même s'il ne te confie plus leur enfant dès aujourd'hui (est ce le cas?),
------
le papa m'a dit hier soir (un dimanche à 21h30 ) par sms qu'il m'avait envoyé un recommandé,

--------
ça leur évite de devoir faire une procédure longue et compliquée de rupture pour faute grave qu'il faut prouver, procéder d'abord à un entretient préalable au licenciement...
----------

je lui ai répondu (après hésitation)  "je respecte votre décision de ne plus continuer le contrat,nous sommes en période d'essais ,donc n'avons ni l'un ni l'autre aucun justificatif à donner.Cependant dire que c'est dû à plusieurs fautes professionnelles ,là ce sera au prud'hommes d'en décidé
-------------

Les concernant, fait contre mauvaise fortune bon cœur en te disant que s'ils ne sont pas contents (qu'ils aient raisons ou non) autant ne plus travailler ensemble.

-------

ils m'ont devancé, parceque de mon coté, je me donné un mois et si ils changeait pas d'attitude c'était moi qui aurait arrêté
---------------
Concernant la PMI, ça va dépendre de ce qui t'est reproché...
--------------

la feuille des vaccins et le livret des présences
----------

Bon courage

--------

merci!


----------



## Griselda (12 Septembre 2022)

Bon, je pense que c’était une famille compliquée.

Possible que les difficultés de santé de leur bébé leur fassent un peu perdre pieds?

Explique bien tout ça lors de ton entretien.


----------



## nanny mcfee (12 Septembre 2022)

oui compliqué!!! d'autant plus qu'au premier entretien en juillet (avant qu'ils emménagent dans ma ville) ils disaient que l'enfant allait être gardé trois mois par une assmat cdd le temps qu'ils déménagent, ils devaient reprendre contact avec moi ils l'ont pas fait,puis un jour je reçois un sms avec des excuses de leur part puis de me dire qu'ils avaient eu des  problèmes de transition avec leur nounou 

j'ai tout les écrits par sms que je garde précieusement


----------



## Griselda (12 Septembre 2022)

Hum, là c'est pareil déménagement programmé ou pas ça n'avait pas à être un CDD avec la 1ere mais bien un CDI avec une fin de contrat dans le respect du préavis. 
Mais ça on s'en moque un peu car c'est leur problème avec cette AM là. 
Ce qui importe c'est qu'il n'y a aucun rapport avec le fait que la transition pouvait être compliquée ou non avec la 1ere AM et le fait de ne pas te donner de nouvelle. En toute logique puisque le changement d'AM s'imposait à eux du fait de leur déménagement, organiser le nouvel accueil pouvait s'anticiper pour permettre de prendre du temps pour faire une adaptation telle que c'était prévu lors de l'entretien. Là ils te recontactent du jour pour le lendemain, ils ont pris le risque que tu ne sois plus dispo ou bien partaient ils du principe que tu leur reservais bien la place? C'est étrange. Je pense aussi qu'ils n'avaient pas envie de s'obliger à organiser leur congés pour faire une adaptation et qu'en te recontactant à la dernière minute ils te forçaient la main en acceptant un accueil en urgence.
Lors de mon entretien avec la PMI je trouverais le moyen de glisser que tu as été surprise d'avoir de leur nouvelle à la dernière minute (tu pensais qu'ils avaient juste changé d'avis) mais encore plus par leurs excuses mettant en avant une "difficulté de transition avec la précédente AM": quel rapport avec toi? Aujourd'hui il est à se demander si tout ça est vrai, si on a pas simplement cherché un plan B si jamais la 1ere ne leur convenait pas, posait trop de question, demandait la preuve des vaccin, un PAI pour donner un médicament... Tout ça est très louche et ça l'était dès le départ... je pense sincèrement que la PMI devrait garder un œil sur cette famille, qu'elle a peut être pensé que je risquais d'alerter la PMI et qu'elle l'a fait en premier pour s'assurer de te discréditer?


----------



## Chouchou301 (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Cette famille est "louche", gardez bien tous les échanges en votre possession, si vous devez aller au prud'hommes (s'ils s'obstinent à noter "licenciement pour faute grave") ils vous serons bien utiles. 
Bon courage, relevez la tête et respirez un grand coup, vous n'avez rien à vous reprocher... (contrairement à ces PE qui ne sont pas très clairs dans leur comportement)


----------



## nanny mcfee (13 Septembre 2022)

Coucou!!!
Bon ben voilà comme je le sentais tout ça était anticipé par les parents, la première fois de ma vie que des parents me la font à l'envers, le rdv dans le cadre santé de la PMI c'était bien eux (les parents) 

Ce n'est pas la PMI qui me l'a dit directement, ils ont nié puis je leur ai dit que les parents m'ont dit qu'ils vous avez joint et là,ils m'ont avoué.
J'ai tout détaillé le comportement de ces parents avec les sms à l'appuie, les deux collègues avaient l'air déçue que j'avais les sms, à chaque fois que je contredisais avec les sms à l'appuie elles tiraient une tronche de déception pfff

Puis elles osent dire qu'elles sont de mon coté tu parle!!! elles sont de mon coté comme le diable est sur ma tête

elles m'ont fait entendre que mon comportement était pro bla bla bla... mais je crois plus en elles, elles sont menteuses et vicieuses.

elles veulent à tout prix me faire sauté mon agrément je le sens mon flair ne me trompe jamais, depuis que je suis ici je ne m'entend ni avec le ram ni la pmi je crois qu'elles aiment pas les assmats agréées ailleurs ou qui arrivent en connaissant leur CNN


----------



## liline17 (13 Septembre 2022)

je pense que tu es très en colère (c'est normal!) et que tu vois tout en noir et blanc, pour un peu, elles faisaient la moue en réalisant qu'elles avaient cru un parent menteur, ce n'est jamais agréable de réaliser qu'on a soutenu le mauvais côté.
J'ai eu 2 cas, ou le début de conversation ne m'était pas favorable et ou j'avais convaincu la puér qui m'avait encouragé à poursuivre mon projet.
Je ne sais pas si elles t'en veulent de venir d'ailleurs, possible aussi, mais il est surtout probable qu'elles veulent des AM qui ne font pas de vague.
Remets toi vite de ces émotions, ça ne vaut pas la peine de rester dessus, tu as gagné au final, et dans tous les métiers, il y a des soucis, le notre n'échappe pas à la règle


----------



## nanny mcfee (13 Septembre 2022)

@liline17 merci

oui dans tout les métiers il y a danger, mais là, il y a pas eu danger, je suis respectueuse envers les parents mais la priorité a toujours était l'enfant, cette maman travaille pour la protection de l'enfance et a voulue me faire faire des trucs qui sont contre le règlement, ça ne lui a pas plut elle s'est fermée comme une coquille même le bonjour le matin elle me le disait pas ,moi je lui disait quand même bonjour et ne laissais rien paraître surtout à l'accueil de l'enfant donc je faisais comme si tout allait bien,je n'échangeait qu'avec le père mais n'avez pas pour autant la transmission de l'enfant chez eux,je devais tout devinais de moi même

J'ai patienté dans le sens ou je me disais comme à chaque début de contrat,qu'on était tous des inconnues et qu'avec le temps on va apprendre à ce connaître ect... mais ils ont étaient vraiment de mauvaise foi c'est vraiment dommage pour la petite qui prenait ses repères je m'étais attaché à elle 

oui je suis furieuse et dégoutée !!! quelle déception c'est la première fois que ça m'arrive


----------



## Griselda (13 Septembre 2022)

Comme Liline je pense surtout que la PMI a été d'autant plus surprise de s'être fait avoir que si cette Maman s'était aussi présentée comme une personne travaillant pour la Protection Infantile, elles auront baissé leur garde. Peut être aussi que tout ça n'augure rien de bon au niveau pro' car si comme moi elles se disent qu'il sera peut être nécessaire d'observer de près une famille discordante ce sera encore plus compliqué et désagréable que ce serait "une collègue". Si ce qu'elle a dit de son métier est vrai (car ça aussi on peut en douter après tout), elle connait les rouages de la PMI et comment l'utiliser à son avantage, brouiller les pistes...

Ton histoire nous démontre l'importance de conserver toutes les traces écrites de nos correspondances au cas ou car dans notre métier c'est bien une parole contre une autre sinon.
Une Famille se plaint, il est alors indispensable que la PMI tire tout ça au clair et je ne pense pas que ce soit chose aisée.
La technique de prêcher le faux pour avoir le vrai en arrivant et affirmant que l'accusé est en tort marche surement souvent.

Heureusement tout de même la majorité du temps nos relations ne se passent pas ainsi, ouf!


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Septembre 2022)

Coucou

oui ça m'avait surprise que l a maman m'ai répété à plusieurs reprises son métier,alors que jamais je n'ai demandé la profession des parents,ça ce faisait bien plus tard que le parent me le disait au cour d'une discussion

A t'elle voulue m'intimidé dé le départ pour que j'accepte tout sans relevé? ou m'a t'elle prise pour une assmat qui ne connaît rien à la règlementation et que je devais m'exécuté devant elle les yeux fermé ?

la puèr déjà lors de la visite a fait le geste des guillemets quand elle a prononcée le mot "professionnelle" en invoquant notre métier , je l'ai très mal pris surtout que depuis toujours les services PMI ont insistés à me dire que j'étais une professionnelle ,et là !!! je me suis sentie destructuré 

j'essais de contacté un syndic mais comme d'hab je peux toujours attendre avec eux , j'ai eu affaire à un ******************************************************** ici (pour une autre histoire concernant une demande de famille d'accueil) ils étaient tous potes avec la PMI mdrrr!!!!


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Septembre 2022)

Voilà je viens de recevoir la lettre recommandé pour mon licenciement pour faute "grave" ce qu'on me reproche c'est de ne pas avoir administré du doliprane (comme je le sentais) à l'enfant systématiquement avant la sieste 

et je vous passe les détails de "si" par là et des "si" par là! comme par exemple

<<notre enfant est allergique au lait on a peur qu'en accueillant d'autres enfant vous confondriez les pots>> et bien sur des mensonges comme

<<notre enfant a fait des convulsions vous avez pas pris la peine de nous avertir et aviez pris la température avec vos mains...>> et en écrivant que c'était mes dires 

jamais je n'ai eu affaire à des parents menteurs et de mauvaise foi mais bon!! rien d'anormal la maman travaille dans la protection infantile 

dites moi, je dois faire quoi de ce torchon de courrier? comment me défendre? parceque là,je suis remonté, autant je peux être patiente sur beaucoup de choses mais le mensonge et la mauvaise foi là,pas question grrrr!!!!


----------



## Tatynou1 (14 Septembre 2022)

Crie ! hurle ta colère ! chez toi ou dans une forêt !
MAIS face à EUX toujours afficher un calme et une zénitude digne d'un Bouddha !

sinon un AR leur stipulant qu'une faute grave se PROUVE ! et ne se base pas UNIQUEMENT sur les dires des ces "chers PE"...... 
Et que si ils s'obstinent à garder l'argument "faute grave" (juste pour pas te payer c'est sûr ...) , tu iras te défendre aux Prud'hommes ..

Bon courage à toi 🤞


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Septembre 2022)

@Tatynou1 merci oui je vais aller en forêt cet aprèm mais pas pour hurler mais me rechargé en énergie,ces parents sont d'une mauvaise foi incroyable et menteurs par dessus je suis choquée de leur attitude malhonnête ils l'emporteront pas au paradis!

pour ce qui est du paiement, je serais payé par contre ils me parle d'indemnité de rupture alors qu'on est en période d'essais là encore ils ont rien compris

je vais contacté mes anciens parents employeurs, et leur dire de quoi on m'accuse, c'est marrant parceque la prise de température avec les mains, c'était les parents qui faisaient ça quand il me faisaient la transmission de la veille et que l'enfant faisait de la fièvre et c'était moi qui leur disait qu'il fallait le faire avec un thermomètre lol


----------



## liline17 (14 Septembre 2022)

c'est clair qu'aux prud'homme, ils vont bien rigoler, avec l'argument qu'ils ont peur que tu confondes les laits, depuis quand c'est une faute ce que les PE imaginent, sans fondement réel?
Concrètement, cette lettre est presqu'un cadeau, si ils avaient mieux rédigés ça, tu aurai eu du mal à te défendre, mais, là, franchement, ils vont avoir des soucis à se faire.
Tout ce qui est de l'ordre de la parole, doit être nié, que ce soit vrai ou pas.
Pour le doliprane, ils n'ont pas engagé une infirmière, mais une AM, rien ne t'oblige à administrer du doliprane, et voici les conditions pour que nous ayons le droit (mais pas l'obligation) d'en donner, est ce qu'ils ont respecté ces conditions?:

ADMINISTRATION DES MÉDICAMENTS
Le décret n° 2021-1131 précise également les conditions d’administration des soins et traitements médicaux à un enfant par un professionnel du jeune enfant, dont l’assistante maternelle.

Ainsi, le texte prévoit que :

- Le professionnel administrant le traitement maîtrise la langue française.

- Lorsque ce professionnel est assistant maternel agréé employé par un particulier ou professionnel de la garde d'enfant à domicile, « les modalités de délivrance des soins ou des traitements médicaux sont décrites dans une annexe du contrat de travail qui peut être élaborée avec l'assistance du service départemental de la protection maternelle et infantile ».

Avant d'administrer les soins ou les traitements médicaux, le professionnel de l'accueil du jeune enfant procède aux vérifications suivantes :

- Le médecin n'a pas expressément prescrit l'intervention d'un auxiliaire médical ;

- Le ou les titulaires de l'autorité parentale ou représentants légaux de l'enfant ont expressément autorisé par écrit ces soins ou traitements médicaux ;

- Le médicament ou le matériel nécessaire a été fourni par le ou les titulaires de l'autorité parentale ou représentants légaux de l'enfant ;



- Le professionnel de l'accueil du jeune enfant réalisant les soins ou traitements médicaux dispose de l'ordonnance médicale prescrivant les soins ou traitements ou d'une copie de celle-ci et se conforme à cette prescription ;

- Le ou les titulaires de l'autorité parentale ou représentants légaux de l'enfant ont préalablement expliqué au professionnel de l'accueil du jeune enfant le geste qu'il lui est demandé de réaliser.



Chaque geste doit par ailleurs faire l’objet d'une inscription immédiate dans un registre dédié précisant :

- Le nom de l'enfant ;

- La date et l'heure de l'acte ;

- Le nom du professionnel de l'accueil du jeune enfant l'ayant réalisé ainsi que, le cas échéant, le nom du médicament administré et la posologie.


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Septembre 2022)

@liline17  la maman m'a dit de lui administré sans chercher à comprendre d'office avant la sieste comme le faisait l'autre assmat, je lui ai dit que tant que j'aurais pas l'ordonnonce et protocole de soin, je ne donnerais rien à l'enfant qu'il fallait obligatoirement que je l'ai (le lendemain) et si il y a un souci entre temps j'appellerais le 15 puis eux par la suite.
Le lendemain j'ai eu le protocole et l'ordonnance qui disait d'administré du doli à partir de 38°5 hors la maman me disais de lui donnait systématiquement et sur la lettre ils ce sont tiré une balle dans le pied en écrivant que "soit disant" l'enfant faisait 37°5 + une convulsion alors que c'est faux!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Je pense que avec ses PE il est impossible de dialoguer et d essayer de trouver une solution
Donc prud homme pour contester la faute grave et j en informerait oralement les PE


----------



## Griselda (14 Septembre 2022)

Hum que faire de ce courrier?

Ça dépend de toi sachant que:

- la faute grave ne prive pas des ARE, seulement pas de préavis et pas d'indemnité de préavis non effectué du coup 

- une faute grave c'est un manquement à ses obligations pro, un abandon de poste, insubordination, acte de concurrence déloyale, état d'ivresse pendant les heures de travail, refus d'effectuer une tache prévue au contrat

- un licenciement pour faute doit suivre une procédure qui consiste à convoquer le salarié à un entretient préalable où on lui exposera les fautes et il aura loisir de s'en défendre, pourra être accompagné un DP ou d'un Conseillé des Salariés pour les salariés qui n'ont pas de DP (comme nous), ce n'est qu'après un délai de reflexion après cet entretient qu'un courrier de licenciement ne peut être adressé. Il est donc illégal de licencier son salarié pour faute sans entretient préalable, sans preuve de la faute de surcroit.

En outre refuser d'administrer un médicament pour une AM ne peut jamais être considéré comme une faute car nous ne sommes pas personnel médical, cela ne fait donc pas parti de nos missions. 

Ce qui pourrait être une faute c'est de ne pas prévenir les secours (le 15) en cas d'urgence médicale. 

Ce qui serait assurément une faute serait d'administrer un médicament sans suivre le protocole qui impose d'avoir une ordonnance (et un PAI en cas de traitement de fond) + une autorisation écrite du PE + le médicament fourni par le PE + tenir un registre de l’administration du médicament. Sachant que même comme ça, s'il se passe quoi que ce soit, l'AM sera toujours tenue pour responsable car c'est bien elle qui aura donné le médicament. La loi ne lui permet pas en ce qui concerne les médicaments de se contenter de dire qu'elle obéit à l'employeur. Pas plus qu'elle ne peut se cacher derrière la subordination à l'employeur pour accepter d'accueillir un enfant non vacciné au regard de son âge. C'est dire qu'on ne peut jamais imposer à une AM d'accepter de donner un médicament.

Prétendre dans un courrier que tu aurais dit quelque chose ne suffit pas à prouver que tu l'as dit, ce serait trop facile!

Si tu travaillais dans une entreprise, tu pourrais sans difficulté contester la lettre de licenciement pour faute aussi bien sur la forme que sur le fond.

Ceci étant dit qu'aurais tu à y gagner si ce n'est une petite revanche et beaucoup d'agacement procédurières au tribunal? Tu es en période d'essai donc la rupture même sans motif est possible du jour au lendemain. De plus en te licenciant, même pour un motif fallacieux (alors qu'il n'y avait pas besoin d'en mentionner un, mais peut être l'ignorent-ils?) ils t'ont devancé donc bon débarras.

Ce que je ferais par contre c'est que j’appellerais ma PMI pour leur dire que je viens de recevoir cette lettre absurde et truffée de mensonges éhontés, que je pourrais rentrer en guerre en faisant un courrier RAR de contestation mais que ne voyant pas bien ce que ça changerait je vais m'épargner cette peine en autant que mon solde de tout compte, mon Attestation Employeur et mon Certificat de Travail me sont bien remis comme il se doit (par la poste ça marche aussi!). Que par contre je reste un peu inquiète pour l'enfant car je crains que ce scénario ne se reproduise avec d'autres AMs, qu'il est bien possible que cette famille ait besoin d'aide. Espérons que je me trompe ou bien qu'ils soient capables par eux mêmes de modifier leur comportements plus qu'étranges...
La 1ere raison pour laquelle j'avertirais la PMI est qu'il y a vraiment matière à s'inquiéter pour ce petit.
La deuxième est que je voudrais pas que la PMI ayant vent de ce courrier par les PE, estime que tout ça pouvait être vrai puisque je ne l'ai pas contesté, pas été au tribunal.
La troisième c'est qu'étant au courant d'un litige il me semble bien qu'elle puisse savoir ce qui se passe ensuite, cela prouvera aussi ma transparence envers la PMI.

Mais c'est sur si tu veux aller au tribunal tu as tout ce qu'il faut, seulement que fera de plus le tribunal? Il ne va pas empêcher ce PE de te licencier et une rupture pour simple retrait aurait les mêmes conséquences donc à part tenter d’abîmer ta fierté professionnelle...
Par contre s'ils ont la mauvaise idée de partir sans payer, que ça m'oblige à aller au tribunal, là quitte à me plaindre je mettrai le paquet: garde bien ce courrier!

Répète après moi: "leur bave de crapaud n'atteint pas la blanche colombe que je suis"


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Septembre 2022)

Cette enfant n'avait pas de PAI ? 
Je crois comprendre que non.


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Septembre 2022)

@Griselda j'adore la dernière phrase mdr!!
j'ai appelé l'assistante sociale j'attend (message sur le répondeur qu'elle me rappelle)

dis moi, dois je envoyé quand même un courrier aux parents pour protester ? parceque si je fais rien,la PMI se fera un régal d'avoir ça dans leur dossier puis ce serait trop facile,ca ouvrirait les portes à tout les parents de mauvaise foi


----------



## liline17 (14 Septembre 2022)

je ne ferai pas ce courrier à ta place, car en cas de prud'homme, tu lui aurai déjà donné toute ta base de défense.
Par contre, appeler la PMI et éventuellement prendre des notes de ce qu'elle te dit, sera plus utile.
Je ne sais pas si la PMI aura un double de cette lettre, mais ce serai à eux d'avoir ton démenti, si par la suite, tu apprends que le PE connait le contenu de ton courrier, c'est que la PMI lui aura dit, je ne pense pas que la PMI fera une enquête sur cette famille, mais leur dire que tu t'inquiète pour cette enfant, me parait être un bon conseil


----------



## Griselda (14 Septembre 2022)

Tu peux faire un RAR de contestation du courrier mais ça ne t'apportera rien de plus que des querelles sans fin.

La PMI a déjà eut ta version des faits, preuves à l'appui grâce aux mails et SMS.
Averti la PMI de ce qui se passe, demande leur si elle juge utile ou nécessaire de faire un tel courrier de contestation, je pari qu'on te répondra que non. 
Tout simplement parce que la PMI va faire un rapport, un CR de l'alerte qu'elles ont reçue, des réponses qu'elles ont obtenu en enquêtant par elles mêmes auprès de toi que ton courrier de contestation envoyé au PE ne viendrait ni confirmer, ni infirmer en faveur de quel partie va le CR. Tout ce que ça prouverait c'est que tu sais faire un courrier de contestation, que tu connais tes droits de salariés mais la PMI n'en n'a cure, ce qu'elle a besoin d'évaluer c'est ta capacité à connaitre les besoins des accueillis, faire respecter le droit des accueillis en refusant un ordre illégal et potentiellement dangereux pour l'enfant (donner du Doliprane à un enfant systématiquement parce que le PE a peur que son enfant fasse une convulsion alors que le médecin n'a pas du tout ordonné ce traitement de fond ce qui est donc jusqu'à preuve du contraire de l'auto-médication pratiqué sur leur enfant dont tu n'as pas à te rendre complice), que tu es apte à faire remonter une information préoccupante auprès de la PMI.

Pour moi faire ce courrier ne serait que pour laver l'affront, c'est donc surtout une histoire entre toi et les Parents, entre la salariée et l'employeur. Si tu en ressens le besoin fait le, sinon prends de la distance.


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Septembre 2022)

d'accord @Griselda j'entend, dans ce cas comment faire annuler "faute grave " ?


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Septembre 2022)

je viens d'avoir la PMI <<ils ne sont pas là pour tous ce qui conflit>> non mais je rêve!!! eux qui me disaient lundi <<on est là quand il y a conflit>>

la PMI dans le Val de marne ou j'étais assiste les assmats en donnant un rdv aux parents et assmat en cas de conflit pour justement faire comprendre aux parents et assmats les incompréhensions de l'un ou de l'autre 

la pmi s'est contentée de me donné  le numéro de DIRECT ou *********************************** bravo!!!!!!!


----------



## Griselda (14 Septembre 2022)

Tu ne peux pas faire annuler "faute grave" sans aller au tribunal.

La vrai question est: qu'est ce que ça t'apportera de le faire annuler, à part laver l'affront?

Le contrat sera bien arrêté quand même (et tant mieux!), 
tu ne percevras pas d'indemnité de rupture mais tu n'y avais pas droit (et si tu avais négocié une prime sans délai d'ancienneté elle n'aurait pas été de plus de quelques €)
ils devront quand même te faire un AE pour le POLEmploi et tu percevras quand même des ARE
ils devront quand même payer le salaire et les CP

Est ce que "faire annuler la faute grave" par le tribunal rendra cette affaire plus jolie? Ces PE plus respectueux envers toi, ton travail, ta mission, les besoins de leur enfant de n'être pas drogué au Doliprane pour satisfaire l'angoisse du Parent ( qui cache peut être une hypocondrie voir pire...).

Si néanmoins, la colère passée, tu continues de penser qu'il est important de laver ton honneur et faire entendre qu'on ne peut pas impunément traiter les gens ainsi tu peux contacter ta préfecture pour demander la liste des Conseillers des Salariés, ils seront te dire la marche à suivre pour aller au tribunal.
Je ne suis pas convaincue que le jeu en vaut la chandelle mais mon opinion ne compte pas, c'est ton ressenti.
Tu peux, par ailleurs, demander à ta PMI, qu'une puer' vienne t'accorder du temps pour discuter de cette vilaine affaire, t'aider à passer par dessus, c'est aussi leur role: nous accompagner dans notre pratique.

La seule fois où j'ai eut un cas semblable la PMI m'a été d'un grand soutien... plus que je ne l'aurais pensé. Plus que ce que pourrais dire un juge...


----------



## Griselda (14 Septembre 2022)

En effet la PMI n'est pas là pour juger d'un conflit employeur - salarié, ce n'est ni leur rôle ni leur compétence. 
Te donner le numéro de la DIRECT était la bonne chose à faire.
Mieux vaut ça plutôt que de dire une anerie en droit du travail ;-)
Ceci prouve bien que la PMI n'a pas besoin que tu fasse un recours au tribunal ou une lettre de contestation du motif du licenciement pour savoir que tu as agis comme il fallait et que l'alerte de ces PE était bel et bien mensongère (comme dans 80% des cas).


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Septembre 2022)

en plus elle ose me dire avant de raccroché <<manquez pas de nous tenir au courant>> plus par curiosité de concierge que l'esprit professionnelle 
j'avais envie de lui dire de s'abonné à netfleex si elle était en manque de sensation forte pff!!! jamais la pmi du val de marne a refusé quand j'avais besoin d'eux en cas de malentendu avec des parents toujours à l'écoute c'est une honte et j'ai bien envie de faire un courrier au cd

je viens d'avoir la direct, le monsieur me dit que ça vaut pas une faute grave bien au contraire et je dois faire un courrier aux parents pour leur dire que c'est un licenciement abusif et seul un juge pourra tranché


----------



## Griselda (14 Septembre 2022)

Bien sur la DIRRECT a raison et te l'a confirmé.
Ceci etant dit est ce que ça vaut le coup d'aller au tribunal,
Qu'est ce que ça t'apportera de plus?
Perso s'ils me paient ce qu'ils me doivent, je n'ai que faire de leur petit courrier venimeux.

Si je tiens au courant ma PMI ce n'est que par transparence mais aussi pour qu'ils puissent (même s'ils ne me le diront pas car c'est secret pro) tenir à l'oeil cette famille, avoir une idée de à qui ils ont affaire si dans 3 mois, 2 ans, ils refont parler d'eux d'une manière ou d'une autre car cela pourrait aider à mieux comprendre la situation. Se méfier s'ils accusent encore quelqu'un d'autres, une AM, l'école...


----------



## Chouchou301 (14 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour nanny,
Alors moi je serai moins "sage" que Griselda...
C'est votre "honneur" qui est mis dans la balance... il n'y a pas eu de faute grave, cette PE ment et ne la laissez pas croire qu'elle a raison ! (et du coup s'en plaindre à la PMI).
Je ferai un courrier au PE leur demandant de changer le motif de licenciement en leur rappelant qu'un simple "retrait d'enfant" suffit à licencier son assmat, alors qu'il faut une procédure pour qualifier en faute grave, que s'ils s'obstinent à garder "faute grave" (alors qu'il n'y en a pas) vous lancerez une procédure aux prud'hommes pour faire requalifier le licenciement.
Il suffit juste de montrer à cette PE, que vous ne vous laissez pas faire... ce que font ces PE est injuste car vous n'avez rien à vous reprocher, eux si...
Bon courage, quoi que vous décidiez...


----------



## Nounou22 (14 Septembre 2022)

Je suis de l'avis de @Chouchou301 , c'est trop facile de s'en sortir en balançant des calomnies sur quelqu'un sans avoir à y répondre ...si vous n'aviez pas eu ces SMS, la PMI vous aurait elle cru ? Quand un parent vient se plaindre de son assmat, la PMI coure l'aider mais quand l'assmat se plaint d'un licenciement pour faute grave qui n'a pas lieu d'être, là c'est débrouillez vous ....je serai vous je ferai comprendre à cette maman que soit elle requalifie le licenciement en retrait d'enfant, soit au vu de son courrier qui ne mentionne aucune faute grave mais plutôt bel et bien une négligence du PE, ça se réglera au tribunal pour licenciement abusif avec indemnités à la clé


----------



## Chouchou301 (14 Septembre 2022)

Eh oui @Nounou22 la PMI s'est empressée de contacter l'assmat suite à la plainte des PE... Elles n'arrivaient pas "impartiales" en demandant la version de l'assmat, elles avaient déjà décidé de donner "raison" aux PE... 
Pas de bol pour eux, l'assmat a toutes les preuves des mensonges des PE, dont le dernier courrier... la PMI se retrouve bien coincée et du coup dit que ça ne les concerne pas.... 
GRRR c'est tellement injuste pour l'assmat qui a "juste" fait son boulot correctement (non, ce n'est pas une faute de refuser de donner du Doliprane TOUS les jours avant la sieste, sans aucune raison...).
Trop facile pour ces PE de s'en sortir les mains propres... (et oui, je pense aussi que cette famille devrait être "surveillée")


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Septembre 2022)

Misère nanny je te recommandé encore plus le calme pour être convaincante a la pmi . 
Sachant que le Doliprane est mauvais pour la santé si on en abuse tu as bien fait de refuser d'en donner avant chaque sieste . Est ce qu'il y avait une ordonnance d'un médecin qui te disait d'en donner chaque jour avant la sieste??
Quant aux convulsions j'imagine que si l'enfant en avait eu tu aurais alertée les parents et SOS médecin ??
Tu diras à la puer que si être pro de la petite enfance et sérieuse dans le travail est une faute grave ou va notre profession.
Pourvu que tu réussisses à prouver ta bonne foi. Et sinon prud'hommes c'est trop grave de chercher à t'empêcher de travailler ??
Tu nous diras? courage !  sois ferme polie et sûre de toi. Tu sais que tu n'as rien fait de grave prend les de haut avec assurance.


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Septembre 2022)

Je suis d'accord avec les collègues la pmi se met plus du côté des parents!


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Septembre 2022)

De combien de petits tu t'occupes ? Si tu peux demander à des PE d'écrire un témoignage en ta faveur pour montrer à la pmi 
Il faudrait qu'ils écrivent s'ils le pensent bien-sûr 
Qu'ils sont choqués de l'accusation que tu subis .que tu es une assmat sérieuse qui travaille pour le bien être des accueillis. Qu'ils te confient leur enfant en toute confiance depuis telle date.


----------



## Tatynou1 (14 Septembre 2022)

Je pense que j'agirais comme @Griselda ! 😉
Débarrasse-toi de ces PE sans scrupule ! 
J'accepterai le licenciement et peu importe le motif ! BON DÉBARRAS !! point barre ! 
ca touche ta conscience professionnelle oui ok je peux comprendre .... mais je penserai SURTOUT à MOI et à mon bien-être !
Mais est-ce que celà vaut VRAIMENT la peine d'engager procédure sur procédure, sachant que c'est "juste" une histoire de "motif" ....toute l'énergie, le temps et l'argent que tu vas perdre pour "ça" .... je me le demande !
Projette-toi dans 10 ans, 5 ans ou même juste à Noël , et demande toi SI tout ca (si tu engages la procédure) en valait la peine ....🙏

🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Septembre 2022)

Le conseil d'appeler La ***********************************.. ha ha, c'est pour le particulier employeur. Super !


----------



## Tatynou1 (14 Septembre 2022)

ca me rappelle une procédure contre un PE en ...2012 !!!!!
Elle me devait 2 mois 1/2 de salaires + CP ...
Prud'hommes : je gagne ! ...puis 1 puis 2 puis 3 puis 4 huissiers de justice .... qu'il a bien sûr fallu payer !!!

Résultat 10 ans + tard : j'ai perdu du temps de l'énergie et de l'argent !! et à ce jour je n'ai toujours PAS eu 1 CENTIME de payer !!!
alors à quoi bon tout ca ????? .....

là c'est "juste" le motif ..... relativise ............ et "vois comme la Vie est belle" 🥳🧚‍♂️


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Septembre 2022)

Ben quand même, elle à raison de contester. 

Là clairement, elle a déjà une feuille dans son dossier.

Je suivrais par principe le conseil de la DREETS, juste pour leur mettre la pression. 
Et cette maman va aller voir d'autres am aussi ?


----------



## Tatynou1 (14 Septembre 2022)

oui Métal, je ne dis pas que Nanny mcfee ne doit pas contester ! Elle seule d'ailleurs fera son choix .....

mais on sait TOUTES très bien que toutes ces procédures ne mènent à rien (ou presque)

COMBIEN d'AM ont gagné tous les procès engagés ET ont eu gain de cause ???????????????


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Septembre 2022)

merci beaucoup les filles, j'entend tout ce que vous me dites (dommage qu'on puisse pas quotté , ce serait plus simple pour répondre à chacune de vous) 

Je vais suivre le conseil de l'inspection du travail , je vais contesté le courrier pour commencé ,une amie qui connait le juridique est venue à la rescousse et m'a aidé, heureusement qu'elle est là,je suis sous le choque j'ai peur de faire mal le courrier

j'ai dit à mon amie de s'en tenir juste sur la fautre grave dont ils m'accusent ( que j'ai pas donné du doli à 37°5 de fièvre ) de lui écrire que 
1) le protocole est de 38°5
2) jamais l'enfant n'a fait 37°5 elle a pas dépassé le 36°5 tout le temps ou elle était chez moi

ce n'est pas une faute grave mais ca aurait pu l'être si je lui avais administré... soit elle change sa connerie soit on envoie ça au juge mais le juge va bien s'énervé sur elle parceque même le gars de l'inspection du travail était choqué

tout les reste qu'elle m'a reproché n'est que spéculation donc je n'ai pas repris !  

cette histoire m'a épuisé j'ai du mal à respiré (une boule dans la poitrine) alors non! je laisserais pas ces parents s'en tirés comme ça ou encore nuire à une autre assmat, ne rien dire ne rien faire c'est justement ça qui est nuisible à notre métier


----------



## Tatynou1 (14 Septembre 2022)

Bon courage à toi Nanny mcfee et tiens nous au courant 🙋‍♀️


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Septembre 2022)

@Tatynou1  oui aller au prupru pour un dû de salaire on gagne jamais d'ou ma petite vengeance sur ce cas qui va bien donné une leçon à ses mauvaises de foi de parents

je n'aurai rien à payé,je me suis informé ce sera pas l'affaire du siècle non plus et j'aurais pas d'avocat non plus à prendre je pense que le juge à d'autre chats à fouetté qu'il répondra direct à huit clos


----------



## Nounou22 (14 Septembre 2022)

J'espère que la pression mise sur les PE suffira à leurs faire renoncer à ce licenciement pour faute abusif et que ça n'aura pas besoin d'aller jusque devant le juge. Viens nous redonner de tes nouvelles sur le forum. Et courage à toi. Tu as raison de te défendre, j'en aurai fait de même.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Septembre 2022)

En tout cas, je me fendrais d'un petit coup de fil à la PMI pour les prévenir de l'éventualité de mise sous pression d'une autre AM concernant la demande d'administration de Doli, à l'unique volonté du parent.

Elles ont les fiches navettes, elles sauront qui va accueillir l'enfant si c'est sur la même commune.
Et il serait fâcheux qu'une autre am se fasse bêtement avoir par de jolies paroles d'une SPECIALISTE PETITE ENFANCE, attention, cette maman à peut-être un syndrome aussi..


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Septembre 2022)

@Nounou22 on verra au premier courrier si ils reviennent pas à la raison, je lancerais une alerte pour la protection de cet enfant, l'assistante maternelle avant moi, j'ai par écrit qu'ils avaient un souci de transition, l'assmat à continuée ou ont ils changés? j'en sais rien!! mais si la maman intimide les assmats en leur disant qu'elle est dans la protection infantile ,abuse de ça pour intimidé les assmats et leur faire faire n'importe quoi,il faut qu'elle soit dénoncée


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Septembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988  la PMI ? ca dépendra!! si c'est une assmat qu'ils ont dans le colimateur,ils diront rien pour lui flingué son agrément surtout si celle ci connait pas ses droits, si c'est une assmat moucharde alors ils l'a préviendront


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Septembre 2022)

Tu as une crise d'angoisse avec ta boule dans la poitrine relaxe toi que ces PE ne te rendent pas malade par dessus le marché Par contre tu as la rage tu vas bien te défendre. 
Tu sais ce qu'on dit c'est le cordonnier le plus mal chaussé. J'ai 2 collègues qui ont été maltraitées par une maman psy. Cette maman faisait des grands compliments chaque jour a mon amie sur ses bons soins a bb pour finir par la licencier par surprise.


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Septembre 2022)

@nounoucat1  j'ai toujours dit que ceux qui sont dans la psychologie sont les plus atteints ! surtout les psychologues qui ne sont pas médecins comme des psychiatres mais sont reconnus par la PMI !!! va cherché l'erreur !


----------



## MeliMelo (15 Septembre 2022)

Vous pensez que votre rendez-vous santé PMI est lié à ce dossier ? Si oui, je pense que faire une démarche en justice pour requalifier le licenciement ne peut que aller dans votre sens (pour la PMI j'entends), vous subissez une grande injustice et avez besoin qu'on répare ce préjudice. La PMI va bien comprendre que non seulement vous avez agi en professionnelle (ne pas donner de médicaments sans ordonnance), et que en plus vous êtes dans une démarche de défense de vos droits face à une telle demande illégale + dénonciation calomnieuse.

Vous dites aussi que vous êtes en cours d'agrément, le RDV santé ne pourrait-il pas être lié à ça plutôt, je pense tout bêtement à une mise à jour de vos vaccins en retard ou un autre truc tout con qui manquerait dans votre demande ou que vous n'auriez pas mentionné.

Bon courage à vous.


----------



## Catie6432 (15 Septembre 2022)

Cette maman est spécialiste de la petite enfance comme moi je suis miss France ! 
Quand on lit ce qu'elle vous reproche, on est en droit de se poser des questions ! 
En effet, cela inviterai à être inquiet pour l'enfant. 
Et que reprochera cette maman à l'assistante maternelle qui prendra votre place ? 
Je préviendrai la pmi des termes du courrier de licenciement. J'appuierai sur le fait que je m'inquiète pour l'enfant : demander d'administrer du Doliprane avant la sieste sans température c'est quand même très inquiétant !!! 
Vous faites bien de vous défendre !


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Septembre 2022)

Perso j’en ferais autant de me défendre en essayant de ne pas USER ma santé.

Catie a raison. Elle travaille à la petite enfance … « c’est le cordonnier le + mal chaussé »

J’ai remarqué et mes copines idem que nous avions eu des problèmes avec du personnel de crèche ou de la Petite Enfance. Ça sait tout et ça ne sait Rien !

Donc maintenant nous demandons ce qu’ils font comme job. Ils savent bcp sur nous et nous devons savoir AUSSI ce qu’ils font.

Pour les prochains contacts … bon à savoir


----------



## Catie6432 (15 Septembre 2022)

Dans mes contrats je fais figurer le lieu et le numéro de téléphone pro de mes parents employeurs. Pour pouvoir prévenir en cas d'urgence (parfois l'employeur ne peut pas utiliser son tel. portable au travail par exemple j'étais salariée par une maman infirmière en milieu carcéral) mais aussi il peut être utile de connaître la profession des parents (cas de notre collègue) et également, en cas de problème de paiement de salaire pour aider à une éventuelle saisie sur salaire après un jugement aux prud'hommes.


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Septembre 2022)

Bah oui Catie … perso c’est SURTOUT s’ils peuvent me payer. 

Une qui m’avait appelée en juin  … en la questionnant … mère séparée, pas de job, pas de permis de conduire, pas de voiture 👉🏿 INDISPENSABLE par chez moi, et elle m’appelle … j’ai pourtant retiré ma pancarte « assistante maternelle pour cas sociaux » car ma copine me dit à chaque fois que je dois avoir une pancarte donc il faut que je l’enlève 😅🙌


----------



## assmatzam (15 Septembre 2022)

Elle n'est peut-être simplement que  femme de ménage dans les locaux de la PMI
  

Et elle dit qu'elle travaille pour les  services de la protection de l'enfance pour intimider les AM

Moi ce qui me choqué le plus c'est qu'elle dit explicitement que son ancienne AM avait l'habitude de donner du doliprane à l'enfant tous les jours sans aucune raison médicale 
C'est inquiétant.....


----------



## Titine15 (15 Septembre 2022)

Assmatzam, la maman doit mentir pour l'histoire du doliprane avec l'ancienne assmat, j'en suis sûre. Quel est l'intérêt de faire ça ? Aucun normalement 
Bonne journée


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (15 Septembre 2022)

Moi ça ne m'étonne pas du tout, pleins d'ams ont le doli dans la poche et le dégaine à volonté !  37.5° et hop un coup de pipette, on chouine ? Tu as mal aux dents ? Et hop !

Réalité !


----------



## Catie6432 (15 Septembre 2022)

Généralmetal1988 ça me fait froid dans le dos ! Je sais que tu as raison. C'est juste insupportable que cela puisse exister ! 😱😮‍💨


----------



## Titine15 (15 Septembre 2022)

Re ah ben merde moi j'en connais pas des comme ça ou elles ne le disent pas
Bonne après-midi


----------



## Griselda (15 Septembre 2022)

Peut être qu'elle a arrêté le contrat avec la précédente parce qu'elle refusait de donné le doliprane justement?
Peut être que la précédente, pour ne pas s'agacer avec le Parent, disait que oui elle avait donné le doliprane mais le filait dans l'évier, consciente qu'elle n'avait pas à le donner, qu'il n'était pas du tout justifié.
Peut être qu'elle le donnait en se disant qu'après tout elle obéissait à son employeur, surtout si celle ci prétendait qu'elle travaillait pour la Protection Infantile...


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Septembre 2022)

Elle dit sûrement n’importe quoi ! Elle avait qu’à garder son ancienne AM

J’ai bien des parents qui avaient déménagé dans un autre département  donc nouvelle AM

Le petit a fait des crises d’urticaires avec sa nouvelle AM dès qu’il voyait la maison, photos à l’appui pdt 2 mois, la maman travaillant à 5 minutes de chez moi, m’a ramené son petit et j’ai obtenu l’extension spécialement en urgence pour cet enfant.


----------



## nanny mcfee (16 Septembre 2022)

Coucou,

L'ancienne assmat était provisoire, première garde,provisoire pour trois mois le temps que les parents déménagent , mais j'ai un sms ou la papa pensait avoir raté notre rdv et me dit << désolé nous avons eu des problèmes de transition avec l'assmat>> 

Courrier envoyé hier avec AR et devinez quoi? j'avais 3 numéros d'adresse différentes lol sur mon contrat j'avais un numéro ,sur le courrier j'avais un numéro différent et sur l'enveloppe de la poste j'en avais un autre   il a fallut que j'appelle pour demandé et bien sur on me répond pas (j(ai laissé un message que j'allais vérifié si pas de réponse) finalement le papa m'envoie un sms avec le bon numéro piouuuuu!!!

ils sont vraiment bizarre ces gens! j'ai envie d'alerter la PMI pour leur dire de suivre ces parents à la prochaine assmat, je m'inquiète sérieusement pour le bébé... mais la pmi va bien sur me dire soit que j'agis ainsi par vengeance ou elle me dira vous avez pas à nous dire ce qu'on doit faire.


----------



## incognito (16 Septembre 2022)

je serai toi je ferai un email au médecin de la pmi expliquant tes craintes, ils en feront ce qu'ils voudront mais toi tu le gardes et personne ne pourra dire si un problème survient que la pmi n'a pas été prévenue.
les paroles volent mais pas les écrits


----------



## nanny mcfee (16 Septembre 2022)

@incognito je le sens pas, puis avec tout ce que je leur ai dis à l'entretien en tant que protection de l'enfance ça devrait leur faire tilt, ils m'ont fait perdre des contrats au moment des appels,là je suis bredouille à cause d'eux, les appels vont se faire rare déjà qu'il y en a pas beaucoup pff!!!


----------



## nanny mcfee (16 Septembre 2022)

je vais me concentré sur moi trop de perte d'énergies avec eux,le courrier pour les ramenés à la raison est envoyé si ils s'entête faudra que je sois sereine ,là j'ai évacué mon stress avec des promenades en bord d'eau,demain j'ai mon cours d'équitation je resterais un peu plus longtemps au milieu des chevaux ca va me faire oublié cette histoire un abst de temps,puis le soir une soirée entre pote soirée latino yessss!!!!


----------



## nanny mcfee (8 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour!! la suite et fin de cette histoire

rdv ccpd le 2 décembre, j'étais accompagné d'une amie.

Je vous passe les détails de toutes mes démarches et montage de dossier donc en gros, j'ai reçus la convocation au ccpd,dessus les coordonnés des assmats qui seront là pour assistéé au conseil

j'ai ramé pour trouvé une oreille pour m'écouté et m'orienté, cette oreille m'a bien conseillé donc j'applique!

j'appelle les assmats du ccpd deux sur quatre ont répondu les autres ont fait la sourde oreille tant pis!! les deux qui m'ont répondu ont étaient formidable et m'ont bien rassuré.

Je demande mon dossier administratif et là!!! stupeur ! mon dossier en arrivant dans cette ville était blanc comme neige et il a était pollué avec cette histoire je suis choquée!!

je découvre que mon dossier a était chargé le même jour par les intervenantes de la PMI, par les parents et par le RPE ,tous ont envoyé des plaintes le même jour pour se plaindre de moi

le pire c'est que dans mon dossier il y avait pas de date d'envoie de courrier,c'est moi qui ai du appelé la PMI pour leur demandé les dates d'envoies.

Le RAM a envoyé une plainte sur des faits qui ce sont passé il y a presque 2 ans (pourquoi ne pas l'avoir fait avant?) en plus quand il y a une plainte on doit être convoqué pour répondre de cette plainte et donné sa version hors cela n'a pas était fait
on aurait dit que les deux intervenantes de la pmi avec la maman employeur qui je le rappelle est une collègue à eux, ont manigancé un complo pour bien m'enfoncer et me retiré l'agrément.

Autre chose qui m'interpelle, les dires du RAM des PARENTS et des intervenantes de la pmi, trop de similitudes comme si ils avaient écrit le courrier ensemble et aussi les intervenantes de la pmi ont fait leur rapports dix jours après leur passage (pas normal) le rapport doit se faire tout de suite au pire le lendemain.

Donc je relève tout ça et je monte mon propre dossier, le jour J arrive, on nous fait poiroté 1 heure 10 avant de rentré, ils étudiaient le dossier soit disant, dans ce cas pourquoi nous dire de venir 1h avant?  bref!!

On rentre enfin et là pour la je sais plus combien de fois je raconte encore cette histoire qui s'appuie plus sur des commérages que sur le danger et la sécurité de l'enfant 
c'est ce que j'ai répété plusieurs fois d'ailleurs! si je suis ici c'est parceque j'ai respecté la règlementation de la sécurité et le danger de l'enfant, êtes vous en train de me le reprocher ? ou alors doit on appliqué les règles avec certains employeurs lambda et quand il s'agit de personnes travaillant pour la PMI on doit les acceptés? ils m'ont tous répondu ,bien sur que non! alors quesque je fais là? on me dit pour écouté ma version bla bla bla... j'ai dû encore répété avec beaucoup de mal de me justifier alors que je n'ai fait que mon travail sur;

l'enfant ne voulait pas venir avec moi,l'enfant était nerveux quand il franchissait la porte de chez moi ( dire des parents) les enfants n'ont pas le droit de joué avec ce qu'ils veulent comme jeux c'est l'assmat qui décidait avec quoi devait joué l'enfant, les enfants n'avaient pas le droit de se mélangé avec les autres enfants ect (ça c'était le RAM) et pleins d'autres mensonges

Alors j'ai sortie les photos des enfants et les vidéos ou le fameux bébé jouait et souriait sur toute la semaine de garde les sms rassurant aux parents

mais aussi les lettres de recommandations de certains parents et de parents d'enfant malades pour certains et leur prise en charge par mes soins, tous ont témoignés de leur gratitudes envers moi.

je suis partie et hier une responsable de la pmi m'a appelé et m'a dit,je vais pas vous faire attendre plus longtemps,j'ai le courrier du ccpd je l'ai reçue à l'instant si vous voulez venir le chercher et vous rassurez (trop gentille la dame) heureusement qu'il y a des gens avec de l'humanité en eux.

Résultat? je garde mon agrément pour le même nombre de place, rien n'a étais retenu des accusations, le seul reproche et on m'a rappeler à l'ordre c'est pour le cahier de présence mais aussi d'appeler la pmi si un parent mettait son enfant en danger , c'est pas rentré dans l'oreille d'une sourde!


----------



## nanny mcfee (8 Décembre 2022)

Je suis pas apaisé pour autant, vous savez quoi? l'agrément je savais que j'allais pas le perdre parcequ'il y avait rien qui justifier , donc oui satisfaite mais cette boule que j'ai dans la poitrine s'est pas dissipé... la dame de la pmi quand je lui en ai parlé 'a dit si je voulais en parlé à quelqu'un qu'ils avaient une cellule... non! j'ai subi une injustice ACCUSATION MENSONGERE on m'a fait perdre confiance en moi, j'ai eu 2 rdv avec des parents employeurs et j'ai une peur au ventre quand je leur parle ... je suis redevenue comme le premier jour ou j'ai commencé ce travail, beaucoup de crainte peur de pas assumé on m'a destructuré !!!! je dors mal depuis cette histoire je dors avec me réveille avec des crampes au coté gauche puis au coté droit, des nausées j'en ai vomit une fois ,tout les jours je me dis est ce que c'est un rêve? ben non!!

ils ont décrit une personne qui n'est pas moi ils ont mis le doute en moi suis je vraiment cette personne? ai je fais ce dont ils m'accuse? malgré que mes mais me disait NON!!! tu n'est pas comme ils t'ont décrite , ça me rassuré pas,eux ce sont mes amis peut être qu'ils me dise ça pour me rassuré? 
non, je veux entendre des excuses être reconnue par un juge que j'ai étais victime d'accusations mensongère il y a que ça qui me fera enlevé cette boule que j'ai à la poitrine qui m'empêche de respiré depuis TROIS MOIS !!!! 

jamais au grand jamais je pourrais mentir sur quelqu'un je trouve ça inhumain de vouloir nuire à quelqu'un gratuitement juste par mépris si je pourrais jamais accepté de le faire à quelqu'un alors pourquoi devrais je accepté qu'on me le fasse? 

j'ai rien sur le courrier juste <<vous conservez votre agrément>> c'est trop facile...n'importe qui peut balancé des calomnie et détruire une personne et c'est la personne détruite qui subit les pointages de doigts c'est la première fois de ma vie que ça m'arrive ça fait mal très mal et j'en veut énormément au ram à la pmi à cette maman qui travaille pour la protection infantile 


ON EST LA POUR VOUS ACCOMPAGNEZ  cette phrase tourne en boucle dans ma tête


----------



## Griselda (8 Décembre 2022)

Je comprends ce que tu ressens. 
Cela me rappelle l'histoire d'une collègue qui a été victime de harcèlement venant d'une puer' qui venait sur l'insistance d'un voisin, plusieurs fois, restant longtemps chez elle, la bombardant de questions dont aucune réponse n'était jamais la bonne à ses yeux, quitte à se contredire.
Une fois l'affaire classée car elle n'avait absolument rien à se reprocher, soutenue par tous ses PE actuels et passés, elle a insisté et obtenue de recevoir des excuses de la fautive. C'était important pour démarrer une reconstruction car il est vrai que le réconfort des autres autorités qui nous assurent leur confiance ne suffit pas forcément à réparer la blessure. Même si elle est évidement importante.

A mon avis, au vue des symptômes que tu décris, je pense que le conseil de consulter un psy pour qu'il t'aide est le meilleur mais je pense aussi que réclamer une lettre d'excuse et l'obtenir pourrait aussi t'aider. 
Ce que tu décris est véritablement la conséquence de harcèlement moral et il est important de ne pas minimiser l'impact.

Bien sur que les PE, la PMI ou le RPE doivent pouvoir faire remonter une interrogation ou une inquiétude au sujet d'une AM, ce d'autant plus que nous travaillons seules chez nous (personne pour voir ce que nous faisons ou pas) mais enquêter ne doit pas être "à charge" et surement pas provoquer une telle destruction morale.


----------



## nanny mcfee (8 Décembre 2022)

comment leur faire confiance,ils ont détourné chacun de mes propos chacun de mes gestes... comment vais je recevoir les intervenants de la pmi si j'ai une visite? je pourrais pas argumenter! j'aurais peur qu'ils détournent mes propos je serais bloqué comme ils m'ont bloqué à leur visite précédente que je pouvais pas placé un mot je réfléchissait à comment je pourrais m'exprimé sans qu'ils détournent mes propos, et ils ont interprété ça de " elle semblait pas prendre conscience de l'importance..." alors que non c'était juste que je comprenais pas leur acharnements, aller voir un psy @Griselda ? merci,mais je veux pas en parlé j'en ai assez parler j'ai pas besoin de quelqu'un qui m'écoute, j'ai besoin de quelqu'un qui m'aide à obtenir des excuses à  reconnaître que j'ai subit une injustice à ne plus laissé ces gens pensé qu'ils peuvent détruire une personne et  s'en tiré haut la main.

il y a que ça qui me soignera de cette boule à la poitrine

ah!! j'oublié j'ai sue que la maman a eu une place en crèche là encore on peut voir le piston et privilège qu'a eu cette maman grâce à son travail, parceque venir en septembre dans une nouvelle ville et obtenir une place en crèche alors que les habitants ne l'obtiennent pas là encore ça m'interpelle.


----------



## Tatacorinne (8 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour nanny mcfee,
Je comprend tout à fait ta colère. J'ai moi même fait les frais de parents malveillants qui m'ont accusé de mauvais traitements sur leurs deux enfants. Appel des parents à la PMI puis immédiatement dépôt de plainte à la gendarmerie. La puéricultrice n'est pas venue me voir, ni m'a appelé pour vérifier les dires des parents. J'ai été convoquée à la PMI le lendemain mais comme les parents avaient déjà déposé plainte, la responsable s'est retranchée  derrière "la procédure". Je n'ai pas compris ce qui me tombait dessus. Je n'avais strictement rien à me reprocher. Heureusement j'avais les sms d'échanges avec les parents, les photos que je prenais des enfants...mais quand on est convoquée, on passe devant le tribunal d'inquisition. Peu importe les arguments ou explications. L'assistante maternelle est fautive d'avance. 
La lettre stipulant mon retrait d'agrément avait déjà été faite et signée par cette "responsable". J'ai appris par la suite qu'elle n'avait pas le pouvoir de signer ce courrier.
Pendant cet "entretien", la gendarmerie débarque à mon domicile pour me remettre une convocation (garde à vue) pour le lendemain. 
J'étais en état de choc.
A la gendarmerie, on me rassure et on me dit que tout va bien se passer, Que les accusations des parents ne tiennent pas debout.
Mais pour moi le mal était fait. 
C'était au mois de juin, juste avant les congés d'été.  J'ai du engager une avocate spécialisée en droit pénal et en droit administratif. Classement sans suite mi août.  La justice n'est pas rapide quand on attend !
Dossier administratif vierge aussi. Je devais être convoquée en CCPD mi octobre.  Je n'ai eu la levée de cette convocation que 8 jours avant.
Et oui, bien que mon avocate ai prévenu la PMI, elles n'avaient apparemment pas fait le nécessaire auprès du Conseil Départemental. L'excuse a été : nous n'avons pas été voir la date de réception du recommandé. Et bien voyons !
Je récupère mon agrément suite à un appel de la responsable qui m'avait reçue. Aucunes excuses !  Elle me propose un soutien psychologique. Je suis polie mais si j'avais pu lui dire ce que je pensais ! 
Ce n'est pas terminé. Compte mon enfant.fr bloqué.  Courrier avocat au Conseil départemental et PMI. Il n'a été débloqué que début novembre. Là aussi laxisme de la PMI. Au téléphone une secrétaire  de la PMI m' a même dit que je pouvais quand même retravailler. Prendre le risque de travailler sans l'accès au compte et à nouveau prendre le risque d'un retrait d'agrément. Quel bon conseil !
Au mois de juin mon médecin traitant m'a mise en arrêt maladie. Pour lui PMI= usine à broyer. Selon lui, je n'étais pas la seule dans mon secteur à en faire les frais.
Leur mission est la protection de l'enfant, oui. Mais pas au détriment de l'assistante maternelle. 
Nous sommes des professionnelles. On nous juge et nous maltraite. 
Donc oui nanny mcfee, j'ai eu besoin de voir une psychologue qui m'a beaucoup aidée à refaire surface. Tu as droit avec la sécu à 8 séances par année civile. Les séances sont entièrement prises en charge. Tu as besoin d'évacuer tout ce stress et cette colère.  Si je peux me permettre, fais toi aider pour aussi éviter que cela n'ai des conséquences sur ta vie familiale. 
Maintenant j'attend les prud'hommes. Et oui car comme toi licenciement sec, injustifié. Ce parent a fait 9 déclarations différentes auprès de Pajemploi toutes aussi fantaisistes J'avais deux ans d'ancienneté avec ce parent employeur. 
J'espère que je serai entendue aux Prud'hommes. Je vais demander des dommages et intérêts.
En attendant, je suis au chômage et j'en profite de prendre soin de moi et de mes proches.
Je suis désolée d'avoir été aussi bavarde mais comme cela fait du bien de pouvoir parler !


----------



## liline17 (8 Décembre 2022)

Bon courage Nanny, j'ai vécu une situation proche, je suis passée en CCPD, mes enfant n'avaient pas encore de diagnostique sur leurs handicaps, du coup, l'évaluatrice qui me voyait au point rencontre, à bien remarqué qu'il y avait un problème, et ils en on conclue que ça pouvait venir de moi, il m'a fallut pas mal d'année pour récupérer toutes mes places, et aussi pour  me remettre, c'est d'autant plus long qu'on dépend toujours de la PMI pour avoir le droit de travailler, on ne peut donc que difficilement penser à autre chose.
Si le stress est trop envahissant pour toi, il y a d'autres solutions, tu peux demander des calmants à ton médecin, ou faire une hypnothérapie, je l'ai fait et ça 'a vraiment bien aidé.
Je pense que le mieux pour toi, est de mettre cette histoire dans la case des pertes et de partir vers d'autres pensées.


----------

